# [Premiere]variable Geschwindigkeit



## LostPixel (23. Februar 2004)

Wollte mal wissen ob es in Premiere ähnlich wie in Vegas Video 4.0 möglich ist eine Geschwindigkeitskurve zu erzeugen, um einen fliessenden Übergang von Slowmomotion und Normalgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. 
Nennt sich in Vegas 4.0 "Velocity Envelope".


----------



## goela (23. Februar 2004)

Hast Du nicht AfterEffects? Dafür gibt es die Möglichkeit mittels Zeitdehnung eine Komposition über Keyframes die Geschwindigkeit schneller und langsamer an beliebigen Stellen zu verändern.


----------



## LostPixel (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Hast Du nicht AfterEffects? Dafür gibt es die Möglichkeit mittels Zeitdehnung eine Komposition über Keyframes die Geschwindigkeit schneller und langsamer an beliebigen Stellen zu verändern. *



Gut zu wissen, da ich in AFX im Vergleich zu Premiere noch relativ neu bin kannte ich diese Funktion nicht. Aber man lernt ja nie aus.
Muss nur nochmal schauen wo ich "Zeitdehnung" bzw den dazugehörigen Keyframe finde.


----------



## goela (23. Februar 2004)

Ich verweise mal auf den folgenden Link: Slashcam


----------

